# Is this the UK's poshest bike shop?



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

I happened upon the website of Push Cartel which led me to wonder if there are any posher - or more expensive - bike shops.

Based in Ambleside in the Lake District, they describe themselves as bicycle ateliers.

Atelier, google informs me, is an artists' studio, so this mob clearly consider themselves to be artists rather than bike retailers and repairers.

That might qualify for another award - the bike shop with the most pretentious self-description.

I'm bound to observe this particular artist's studio looks like a tin shed from the outside, although it's nicely fitted out inside.

A visit is tempting, but that better not be on a Monday which is reserved for customers who are having a "£10,000 and above" bike build.

Cipollini and Parlee get lots of mentions, although there is a lowly Orbea ebike in one of the pictures.

Good luck to them if they can make a business solely from those prepared to spend thousands, but I wonder if there are many of those customers, even in a wealthy area such as the Lake District.

https://www.pushcartel.co.uk/


----------



## rikki (31 Dec 2019)

"Curated brands" no less.
And they sell coffee too (of course).
"Colombia's finest roasted in Threlkeld, Cumbria"


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

Roger Longbottom said:


> We walked past it last year on a visit to Ambleside but didn't feel worthy of entering.



Yes, you do wonder what sort of reception you would get as a cyclist who 'only' spends a thousand or two on a bike.

I was reassured by the presence of the Orbea ebike, unless it broke down on the way past and they took pity on its owner.


----------



## rikki (31 Dec 2019)

I'm not sure that they understand the meaning of "cartel".
It's not a word I would want associated with my business.


----------



## Mike Ayling (31 Dec 2019)

Well I paid >GBP3K for my Thorn Mercury so I am sure that there would be plenty of well to do Cafe racers who would not bat an eyelid at dropping GBP10K for a super lightweight bike with di2 etc. I would have thought that they would be more London based however.

Mike


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> I'm not sure that they understand the meaning of "cartel".
> It's not a word I would want associated with my business.



I thought the same.

There is an explanation somewhere on the website.

Something to do with a group of like-minded individuals.

Sounded rather waffly to me, but I suppose the name does make them stand out.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2019)

Argh!  They also use the word "bespoke", which is bad enough seen on a non-cycling site, but on a cycling site it's also a bad pun. I couldn't see "artisan" anywhere, which is a small relief, I guess.


----------



## hoopdriver (31 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Argh!  They also use the word "bespoke", which is bad enough seen on a non-cycling site, but on a cycling site it's also a bad pun. I couldn't see "artisan" anywhere, which is a small relief, I guess.


It's probably used in the description of their coffee....

I love the bottle of lube at £65...


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

The one in the next town to me, maybe not posh but he is inclined to only have expensive brands but amazingly he is still doing well. I personally find them too expensive even for servicing and parts so don't use them much.
https://www.facebook.com/synergybikeshop/


----------



## hoopdriver (31 Dec 2019)

We're fortunate enough here in Hastings to have a really good traditional bicycle shop - friendly, knowledgable, unpretentious and with a workshop where the mechanics really know what they're doing. https://www.handsomebicycles.com


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2019)

That looks like my kind of shop


----------



## AndyRM (31 Dec 2019)

They've been managing pretty well for nearly a decade, I doubt they're worried about some inverse snobbery from an internet keyboard warrior.

As it happens, I've been in. Lovely shop, beautiful bikes and knowledgeable, friendly staff who were happy to chat despite me clearly not being in the market for any of their wares.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Dec 2019)

One of us should go in and ask if they have a derailleur hanger for an Apollo ATB, or a tyre for a Raleigh Twenty.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

AndyRM said:


> They've been managing pretty well for nearly a decade, I doubt they're worried about some inverse snobbery from an internet keyboard warrior.
> 
> As it happens, I've been in. Lovely shop, beautiful bikes and knowledgeable, friendly staff who were happy to chat despite me clearly not being in the market for any of their wares.



Despite your snotty snipe at me, I'm pleased to hear they are generally welcoming.

I get the impression you've recently moved to the North East, but there is a little-known high end roadie shop in Durham City at which the owner is known in the trade for his poor attitude to those who he judges not to be buyers.

I keep on meaning to call in on my ebike which I'm told would send him into apoplexy, but I've never nailed down the exact address.

One of the County Durham-based roadies on here might know of it - @jongooligan?



Mo1959 said:


> The one in the next town to me, maybe not posh but he is inclined to only have expensive brands but amazingly he is still doing well. I personally find them too expensive even for servicing and parts so don't use them much.
> https://www.facebook.com/synergybikeshop/



Some nice ebikes on the Facebook page.

I can at least relate to those, which I can't a '£10,000+ bespoke build'.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Argh!  They also use the word "bespoke", which is bad enough seen on a non-cycling site, but on a cycling site it's also a bad pun. I couldn't see "artisan" anywhere, which is a small relief, I guess.


Make sure you don’t stumble across these guys if you’re ever in London
https://www.bespokecycling.com/


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Make sure you don’t stumble across these guys if you’re ever in London
> https://www.bespokecycling.com/



Ooo, a few £14,000 Parlees and lots of £10,000 Speshes and Treks.

I think we might have a winner.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Ooo, a few £14,000 Parlees and lots of £10,000 Speshes and Treks.
> 
> I think we might have a winner.


Sigmasport usually have a few 10k+ bikes on the shop floor. They had a lush red Parlee for a while.
Current 10k+ Selection
https://www.sigmasports.com/bikes/road-bikes#pb[]=08&page=1&filters={}
They rarely have any bikes under £800 in store


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

In the also ran category is Cycle Art in Prudhoe, Northumberland.

Among their brands is Cervelo, Colnago, and Reilly, so four figure prices rather than five.

Me and a mate called in for a nose and to use the cafe.

We were made welcome, and the staff member who served us even wandered outside to have a closer look at my Riese and Muller ebike.

It does have a Rohloff hub and decent components elsewhere, so it just about passed muster.

The shop is on a small industrial estate, directly opposite Giant 'Newcastle', which isn't, it's in Prudhoe but that's another marketing story.

Someone told me the same guy owns both shops. so I expect the Giant one provides his bread and butter.

http://cycle-art.co.uk/


----------



## Venod (31 Dec 2019)

My local shop is less than a mile from home, the have another branch in Epworth Lincs, they sell some (to me) expensive bikes, they also sell cheaper stuff, after all they are both Yorkshire lads so know they have to cater for the same, theres no pretentiousness here.
https://jscycleshack.com/product-category/bike/
One of the Js is John Tanner.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Tanner_(cyclist)


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Dec 2019)

My friend in our village bought his fancy Parlee from there, he already owns a high end 6 series Trek Madone and an S-Works Venge amongst others!
An advantage I suppose of not having children to pay for.
Apparently Push Cartel provided a superb service and the staff were really friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> SNIP ... I couldn't see "artisan" anywhere, which is a small relief, I guess.


Your small relief was premature I'm afraid. From the Bespoke Builds page they have:
_'We will ascertain the build and delivery times for every part of your commission. Your components will be hand crafted by *artisans* from workshops around the world, and assembled by ourselves with the precision and skill that comes only from years of experience working with the finest manufacturers.'_


----------



## Cycleops (31 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Good luck to them if they can make a business solely from those prepared to spend thousands, but I wonder if there are many of those customers, even in a wealthy area such as the Lake District.
> 
> https://www.pushcartel.co.uk/


Footballers perhaps? If they have a hankering to get on two wheels I can see this place being their first stop. At least the repair bIill won't be quite so horrific as a Lambo or Ferrari if crashed.


----------



## jongooligan (31 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> One of the County Durham-based roadies on here might know of it


Sorry @Pale Rider I'm not really a high end shop type and don't know of it. I find the staff in Infinity Cycles too snooty for my liking.



Venod said:


> My local shop is less than a mile from home, the have another branch in Epworth Lincs


Seen a few of the Knottla lads when I've been down home and they're very positive about the shop. Didn't realise it was John Tanner's though. He ripped my legs off on a few training rides when he was nobbut a bairn. Coincidentally, Mike Ward would have been on those rides and his Dad, Duncan, had the bike shop back in Epworth in those days.


----------



## YellowV2 (31 Dec 2019)

Another from Sigmasports for you:

https://www.sigmasports.com/bikes/road-bikes#brand[]=festka&pb[]=08&page=1&filters={}

They are very pleasant people to do business with, IMO.
Why the envy of those able to afford these kind of bikes btw?


----------



## AndyRM (31 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Despite your snotty snipe at me, I'm pleased to hear they are generally welcoming.
> 
> I get the impression you've recently moved to the North East, but there is a little-known high end roadie shop in Durham City at which the owner is known in the trade for his poor attitude to those who he judges not to be buyers.
> 
> ...



Snotty snipe? That's rich, coming from you, especially considering your OP.

Not that it matters, but I've lived here for the best part of 20 years.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Sorry @Pale Rider I'm not really a high end shop type and don't know of it. I find the staff in Infinity Cycles too snooty for my liking.



No probs, I'm told the shop is in a side street somewhere in Dragonville and doesn't have a traditional shop front, so unless you knew it was there you wouldn't find it.

I've been into Infinity a couple of times, they were supposed to email me when a Cube ebike came into stock, but never did.

Two of my mates have bought £1,000 gravel bikes from them, a Cube and a Ridley.

Both transactions were satisfactory as far as I can gather.

The guy who owns Infinity is quite young - mid 20s when he started it - to own what is quite a big bike shop, so he's done well in business.

I know his landlord, this being the global village that is the North East.


----------



## Nibor (31 Dec 2019)

They don't custom build frames so the bikes are merely assembled and not really bespoke.


----------



## Venod (31 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Seen a few of the Knottla lads



@jongooligan, did you originate from Knottingley ? I was born there, I would have guessed a Gooly based on your sig, but probably miles out.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2019)

YellowV2 said:


> Another from Sigmasports for you:
> 
> https://www.sigmasports.com/bikes/road-bikes#brand[]=festka&pb[]=08&page=1&filters={}
> 
> ...


Those were in my link 
They have a pretty green with stainless steel detailing Festka in store currently I think


----------



## jongooligan (31 Dec 2019)

Venod said:


> @jongooligan, did you originate from Knottingley ? I was born there, I would have guessed a Gooly based on your sig, but probably miles out.



Dearne Valley lad. Worked at the Big K. Still got mates from Knottla.


----------



## Venod (31 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Dearne Valley lad. Worked at the Big K. Still got mates from Knottla.


So I was miles out, this explains the John Tanner connection, was you on The Donny Chain Gang ?

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/cw-meets-donny-chain-gang-122849

The only Chain Gang I know with a beer named after them.

https://untappd.com/b/stocks-brewery-the-donny-chain-gang/3206911


----------



## Randy Butternubs (31 Dec 2019)

The words "atelier" and "artisanal" were sullied long ago and should be consigned to history.

"Bespoke" has also been made a dirty word but unfortunately gets a pass as there is no easy replacement word (that I'm aware of).


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

Randy Butternubs said:


> The words "atelier" and "artisanal" were sullied long ago and should be consigned to history.
> 
> "Bespoke" has also been made a dirty word but unfortunately gets a pass as there is no easy replacement word (that I'm aware of).



The dictionary says bespoke means 'made for a particular customer or user'.

I suppose that more or less applies here, although strictly the shop doesn't make anything, it assembles a bike from widely available parts.

Rose, with typical German precision, describe their business as 'bike assembly in Germany', bearing in mind most of the components are made elsewhere.

'Custom' is the only alternative I can offer, but I accept that has connotations of outlandish modification, as in custom cars.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2019)

Nibor said:


> They don't custom build frames so the bikes are merely assembled and not really bespoke.


Depends where you draw the line. Frame builders merely assemble frames from tubing or carbon fibre, with a bit of brazing or resin thrown in. Wheel builders merely assemble wheels from spokes, hubs and rims.

Anyway ... if they can keep their bike business going then more power to them, whether or not Cycle Chat likes their use of language or their poshness.


----------



## Globalti (31 Dec 2019)

We had Fell Bikes just outside Clitheroe, which styled itself as an upmarket cycling and triathlon superstore. I test-rode one of their own brand bikes and wasn't really that impressed by it. They lasted a few years. Other local bike shop owners couldn't understand how they survived as long as they did.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Dec 2019)

There was one of those bike "boutiques" in Swindon until a few months ago ("The Bike Rooms"). Mainly Pinarello, never saw anyone at all shopping in there. My understanding is that the owner (Yellow Ltd) has an upmarket bike hire business in Majorca, so maybe that's the cash cow.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> so maybe that's the cash cow.



One never knows what's behind a business.

There's a bike shop in the North East which, rumour has it, exists at least in part to launder drugs money from one of the more successful Tyneside villains.

I know of a motor dealer where that was certainly the case - the two brothers who ran it are currently serving 16 years each.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Dec 2019)

We need to change the old maxim slightly..."To make a small fortune in the bike business, start with a large fortune...or make it part of a criminal empire."


----------



## Chris S (31 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> "Curated brands" no less.
> And they sell coffee too (of course).
> "Colombia's finest roasted in Threlkeld, Cumbria"
> View attachment 498403


If they really were posh then they'd sell cat poo coffee
https://www.theguardian.com/sustain...st-expensive-brew-made-sustainably-kopi-luwak


----------



## nickyboy (31 Dec 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> We need to change the old maxim slightly..."To make a small fortune in the bike business, start with a large fortune...or make it part of a criminal empire."


If you look at their published accounts you'll see they're well on their way


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> If you look at their published accounts you'll see they're well on their way




Mmm, lots of figures in brackets.

Accounts are not my thing, but that is not usually a good indication.

https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/document-api-images-live.ch.gov.uk/docs/rlz8HsiU3zJzSHg-Io9Wr8eBamFJuQNBBE6RRSD0EYs/application-pdf?X-Amz-Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&X-Amz-Content-Sha256=UNSIGNED-PAYLOAD&X-Amz-Credential=ASIAWRGBDBV3J62MVTVG/20191231/eu-west-2/s3/aws4_request&X-Amz-Date=20191231T130901Z&X-Amz-Expires=60&X-Amz-Security-Token=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&X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&X-Amz-Signature=b73f7ab9ab9e0b14e8cf33f247ae547bde8dbb94bfee4acea462f19264f6564f

Apologies for the ludicrously long link to a PDF document, but at least it works.


----------



## icowden (31 Dec 2019)

They sell wheels for nearly £8,000.

I think that sums it up.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Dec 2019)

icowden said:


> They sell wheels for nearly £8,000.
> 
> I think that sums it up.



Sums what up? It's not like it's a budget wheelset.


----------



## icowden (31 Dec 2019)

Looking at those accounts, they aren;t making much money. They are in debt to £135,000 but as they put up the money themselves, they are only in debt to themselves.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> .
> 
> Rose, with typical German precision, describe their business as 'bike assembly in Germany', bearing in mind most of the components are made elsewhere.



Good on Rose and the Germans. Rose also sell lots of sensible stuff the likes of Chain Reaction gave up on long ago as just so beneath the new golf.

I have a four "bespoke" bikes amongst my many - three of them built up from quality frames and swappable bits I got for £21, £30 and £30.

As you say, bespoke is more generally associated with gent's tailoring - maybe the link/derivation is it that it gives practitioners an excuse to measure inside legs.


----------



## icowden (31 Dec 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Sums what up? It's not like it's a budget wheelset.



It sums up that they have a very limited target clientele at the very top end of bicycle purchasing, so unless they are getting good sales, they won't be making much money. This seems to be borne out by the accounts.


----------



## presta (31 Dec 2019)

How much do they charge for a gear lever for a Raliegh Chopper?


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

presta said:


> How much do they charge for a gear lever for a Raliegh Chopper?



About six inches, but they don't use it as a rule.

Sorry, wrong joke.


----------



## Globalti (31 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> One never knows what's behind a business.
> 
> There's a bike shop in the North East which, rumour has it, exists at least in part to launder drugs money from one of the more successful Tyneside villains.
> 
> I know of a motor dealer where that was certainly the case - the two brothers who ran it are currently serving 16 years each.



A friend who's in the Police reckons most vape shops are just there to launder drug money.


----------



## Stompier (31 Dec 2019)

YellowV2 said:


> Why the envy of those able to afford these kind of bikes btw?



I don't see any evidence of 'envy' - so I doubt it's about 'affordability' as such. More about how they position themselves like some kind of vintage wine merchant or traditional Savile Row tailor.


----------



## Rusty Nails (31 Dec 2019)

I'll be in the Lake District soon, do you know if they sell trouser clips?


----------



## jongooligan (31 Dec 2019)

Venod said:


> was you on The Donny Chain Gang ?



Yup. Worked in Epworth at the time - that's how I knew Mike & Duncan Ward. They introduced me to the Donny mob - mostly Donny Wheelers but others from all over South Yorkshire. Meet at Hall Cross on Saturday morning for a shortish (40 - 50 miles) but brutal ride. Didn't go very often as I had to work a lot of Saturdays.


----------



## Nibor (31 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Depends where you draw the line. Frame builders merely assemble frames from tubing or carbon fibre, with a bit of brazing or resin thrown in. Wheel builders merely assemble wheels from spokes, hubs and rims.
> 
> Anyway ... if they can keep their bike business going then more power to them, whether or not Cycle Chat likes their use of language or their poshness.


I agree with you regarding carbon as to make a mold for a bespoke carbon frame would be unrealistically expensive. However a good steel frame builder will build a bespoke frame to fit you properly. it is the difference between an off the peg suit and having one tailored specifically for you. However there are precious few builders of this quality and it would cost a fortune. 

I applaud any bricks and mortar business surviving in the current internet market and to succeed you have to set yourself apart from your competition which this business appears to have done and us being a bunch of grumpy old gits mocking their use of language will have no detriment to them as we are mostly clearly not their target market.


----------



## confusedcyclist (31 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> A friend who's in the Police reckons most vape shops are just there to launder drug money.


You know, I always wondered how they were viable.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> A friend who's in the Police reckons most vape shops are just there to launder drug money.



Years ago it was launderettes.

And the classic sarf London armed robbery 'team' always had a motor trader and a scrap metal dealer in it.

"Get your trousers on, you're nicked," as Jack Regan said more than once.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Good on Rose and the Germans. Rose also sell lots of sensible stuff the likes of Chain Reaction gave up on long ago as just so beneath the new golf.
> 
> I have a four "bespoke" bikes amongst my many - three of them built up from quality frames and swappable bits I got for £21, £30 and £30.
> 
> As you say, bespoke is more generally associated with gent's tailoring - maybe the link/derivation is it that it gives practitioners an excuse to measure inside legs.


I wonder how well Rose will survive if Our Glorious Prime Minister doesn't achieve a free trade deal in the next 366 days? Otherwise it'll be like ordering parts from the USA, and that's rarely viable. VAT, duties, repacking charges, punitive international postage rates.


----------



## Globalti (31 Dec 2019)

I guess tanning studios, nail bars and tattoo parlours might also be funded with dodgy money, the nail bars certainly often employing trafficked women.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> I guess tanning studios, nail bars and tattoo parlours might also be funded with dodgy money, the nail bars certainly often employing trafficked women.



Domestic rental property is another, certainly in the North East where buying prices are still cheap, but rents less so making the return on capital attractive.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2019)

I bet the bike fitting is where they make most of the moolah , local ex pro around here shut his shop and now does bike fitting at home , always seems to be well booked and i have been to his house , long story his son taught tai chi and wu shu when i was into it and its not a 2 up 2 down by any means .


----------



## icowden (31 Dec 2019)

Private Eye have been doing a great investigation of those tourist tat shops that seem to be able to be viable in prime london locations like the Trocadero. They definitely are money laundering operations. The owners / directors of the companies change regularly every few weeks having invested heavily and paid dividends out without being too concerned about actually having customers...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Dec 2019)

These people have just opened up near me in Wilmslow, already in Girona.

They seem to style themselves as a cafe that leads rides with ex pros and sells the occasional bike.

The bikes seem to be around the €10k mark...

https://theservicecourse.cc/open-frames


----------



## icowden (31 Dec 2019)

Going back to Push Bikes Cartel, their company assets are in stocks (£92,000) for 2018 but they owe creditors £135,000. They had 13k in the bank account. There are two employees both of which are the directors of the company (although the website states 6 employees).

The company owes the directors £150,000 and pays rent of £9000 to one of the directors. It was noted that the largest creditors of the company are the directors who expect to trade into profit.

Accounts are only available for 2017, and 2018. 2019 are due to be posted but are not yet done. Their facebook suggests that they are doing well though, and the two directors do seem to be in it entirely for the love of cycling. It would be interesting to see their 2019 accounts as the 2017/18 suggests that they were very much in an initial set up phase. So however pretentious their website, they don't seem to have any other companies, investments or indeed interest other than building and riding the very best bikes.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2019)

icowden said:


> Going back to Push Bikes Cartel, their company assets are in stocks (£92,000) for 2018 but they owe creditors £135,000. They had 13k in the bank account. There are two employees both of which are the directors of the company (although the website states 6 employees).
> 
> The company owes the directors £150,000 and pays rent of £9000 to one of the directors. It was noted that the largest creditors of the company are the directors who expect to trade into profit.
> 
> Accounts are only available for 2017, and 2018. 2019 are due to be posted but are not yet done. Their facebook suggests that they are doing well though, and the two directors do seem to be in it entirely for the love of cycling. It would be interesting to see their 2019 accounts as the 2017/18 suggests that they were very much in an initial set up phase. So however pretentious their website, they don't seem to have any other companies, investments or indeed interest other than building and riding the very best bikes.


Could just be creative accounting and a great excuse to get money out your business tax free.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> A friend who's in the Police reckons most vape shops are just there to launder drug money.


Probably true for the ones owned by pharmaceutical companies


----------



## MichaelW2 (31 Dec 2019)

If you are going to source your bicycle from an atelier, dont make the faux pas of filling your bidon from the same. Water is of course sourced from a sommelier who can advise the most appropriate spring water to accompany your riding style.


----------



## annedonnelly (31 Dec 2019)

Roger Longbottom said:


> We walked past it last year on a visit to Ambleside but didn't feel worthy of entering.



I think @Pat "5mph" may have gone in there when we visited Ambleside a few years ago.


----------



## neil_merseyside (31 Dec 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I wonder how well Rose will survive if Our Glorious Prime Minister doesn't achieve a free trade deal in the next 366 days? Otherwise it'll be like ordering parts from the USA, and that's rarely viable. VAT, duties, repacking charges, *punitive international postage rates.*


How far off the coast of Europe are we being towed, and why aren't we being told about the move?


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Jan 2020)

AIUI we benefit from an EU postage rate at the moment.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jan 2020)

Any bike shop who refers to their customers as “clients” needs to take a long hard look at themselves. Ladies of the night have “clients” ( allegedly). Bike shops have customers.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> In the also ran category is Cycle Art in Prudhoe, Northumberland.
> 
> Among their brands is Cervelo, Colnago, and Reilly, so four figure prices rather than five.
> 
> ...



I have noticed Cycle Art, when I have been at Giant (Newcastle) Store, shall have to have a browse next time.

Have bought three bicycles (not all at same time), from the Giant Store, they were very helpful. In particular, they took time out to give Mrs Boldonlad a few useful tips (I had already said the same things to her myself, but, she listen to them).


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jan 2020)

icowden said:


> Private Eye have been doing a great investigation of those tourist tat shops that seem to be able to be viable in prime london locations like the Trocadero. They definitely are money laundering operations. The owners / directors of the companies change regularly every few weeks having invested heavily and paid dividends out without being too concerned about actually having customers...



Not much tax paid either, according to Private Eye


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> ,they took time out to give Mrs Boldonlad a few useful tips (I had already said the same things to her myself, but, she listen to them).


You should have boosted your credibility by charging her for your consultancy time. Some folk like to pay.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have noticed Cycle Art, when I have been at Giant (Newcastle) Store, shall have to have a browse next time.
> 
> Have bought three bicycles (not all at same time), from the Giant Store, they were very helpful. In particular, they took time out to give Mrs Boldonlad a few useful tips (I had already said the same things to her myself, but, she listen to them).



Good recommendation, and fits in with the owner being interested in cycling, rather than a businessman out to make a quick buck.

Prudhoe is a good day ride from our neck of the woods - out on the north side of the Tyne and back on the south side.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> Your small relief was premature I'm afraid. From the Bespoke Builds page they have:
> _'We will ascertain the build and delivery times for every part of your commission. Your components will be hand crafted by *artisans* from workshops around the world, and assembled by ourselves with the precision and skill that comes only from years of experience working with the finest manufacturers.'_


This sort of stuff always reminds me of those plummy voiced marks and spencers food ads.
But didn't you miss out a line about each part being lubed pre fitting by the workshop team's intimate organs?


----------



## DRM (12 Aug 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/1i4rgxOi73c


Perhaps they modelled their business on this bloke


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Aug 2020)

Has Hambini reviewed the frames yet? 

I know he likes the build quality of the Look frames. However where are Cipolini frames actually made, East Asia sweat shop of some secluded Italian back street by an ageing ex Pro  

Are the bottom brackets round and aligned measure to standard??


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> View: https://youtu.be/1i4rgxOi73c
> 
> 
> Perhaps they modelled their business on this bloke




So true for some


----------



## Tom B (12 Aug 2020)

I wonder if these posh shops have the bike shops smell? If not then they're not real bike shops.

I think the welcoming of non buyers is what sets a high class place apart from a snobby place.

I regularly go into a posh car dealership for my work that is of no financial benefit to them at all. Their cars are of no interest to me and beyond my means. Non the less each time I visit I'm offered an (excellent brew or how chocolate) and a choc chip muffin, get to sit on a comfier sofa than I have at home and staff spend as much time is I need from them helping. 

People will pay for the nice shop experience, it's why the two barbers at the end of my road co-exist. One wears jeans and tee shirt, lets you read his magazines, listen to talk sport and gives you a short back and sides while watching his gas fire and charges £5.
The other has sky TV, iPads, air con, gives a beer, fancy uniforms has a super modern shop with all sorts of lotions and potions and gives you a short back and sides for £20. 
Nett effect is the same the morning after so fiver it is for me.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> View: https://youtu.be/1i4rgxOi73c
> 
> 
> Perhaps they modelled their business on this bloke



thanks for that - was totally unaware of it - brightened my morning.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Aug 2020)

The bike shop smell is basically GT85 and rubber. Glade should make a plug-in air freshener based on it.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The bike shop smell is basically GT85 and rubber. Glade should make a plug-in air freshener based on it.


I see/smell where you are coming from, but can't be rubber? Something synthetic?
Or fried dust?
Places hardly smell these days of course - too obsessed with smooth style/cleanliness etc etc - fond memories of an old shoe shop as a kid.


----------



## BigMeatball (12 Aug 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Any bike shop who refers to their customers as “clients” needs to take a long hard look at themselves. Ladies of the night have “clients” ( allegedly). Bike shops have customers.


Given this bike shop is here to screw you, "clients" sounds quite fitting


----------



## DRM (12 Aug 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Has Hambini reviewed the frames yet?
> 
> I know he likes the build quality of the Look frames. However where are Cipolini frames actually made, East Asia sweat shop of some secluded Italian back street by an ageing ex Pro
> 
> Are the bottom brackets round and aligned measure to standard??


That's is exactly it, if you went in and was measured up for a hand built frame, that was then painted in the colour scheme you wanted, and finished with the components you want, then fair do's call it a bespoke bike, but to be sold an over priced Far East made frame is an absolute p155 take as far as I'm concerned, no snobbery but see it for what it is, I believe similar establishments exist in the world of hi-fi too.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The bike shop smell is basically GT85 and rubber. Glade should make a plug-in air freshener based on it.



SOLD !


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> That's is exactly it, if you went in and was measured up for a hand built frame, that was then painted in the colour scheme you wanted



My best bike was this. Sold from a very scruffy workshop, where there was basically a jig for frame building and lots of boxes of tubes, dirty floor etc.


----------



## DRM (12 Aug 2020)

https://formigli.com/company/
Quick google brings up this, which is what they are pretending to be


----------



## Doug. (12 Aug 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I happened upon the website of Push Cartel which led me to wonder if there are any posher - or more expensive - bike shops.
> 
> Based in Ambleside in the Lake District, they describe themselves as bicycle ateliers.
> 
> ...


 If they can make an honest living ,good luck to them.


----------



## rikki (12 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> View: https://youtu.be/1i4rgxOi73c
> 
> 
> Perhaps they modelled their business on this bloke



LOL
Now I feel bad about laughing at self harm tattoos and pretending to have an eating disorder.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> https://formigli.com/company/
> Quick google brings up this, which is what they are pretending to be


The prices aren't bad compared to a good UK builder. A bit more, but the chrome would account for much of that.


----------



## Jimidh (12 Aug 2020)

Some great bike brands plus they have been going for quite some years so there is clearly a market.

I do however have a particular hatred for anyone who used the work ‘curated’ unless they work in a museum.

It just reeks of self importance and is basically a load of old wnk.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Aug 2020)

Do their bikes comes with a year's worth of free road-side assistance and recovery? Maybe it only covers the street they are based on so let's hope it's not one of those Asutralian streets that go on for a thousand miles.

Edit: I just had a look a their website. It's actually pretty alright ya know. They use the word Portfolio instead of Products which shows they didnt hire someone who came out of a naff MBA school. yeah I'm up for it. I'll have a Look frame please. I wonder if Hambini will go in there with me.


----------



## Moon bunny (12 Aug 2020)

Jimidh said:


> Some great bike brands plus they have been going for quite some years so there is clearly a market.
> 
> I do however have a particular hatred for anyone who used the work ‘curated’ unless they work in a museum.
> 
> It just reeks of self importance and is basically a load of old wnk.


As an assistant  curator, I would give that likes until my touchscreen wore through, it it were possible.


----------



## Sterlo (12 Aug 2020)

We stayed in Ambleside a couple of weeks ago, to be honest I wanted to go in but I had seen their online shop and was a bit scared to go in, especially as I was only window shopping, I went in another one around the corner instead.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2020)

It is the same as expensive cars. There are plenty of people buying Rolls Royces, Bentleys, Ferraris etc.... Those with money coming out of their pockets don't think twice about spending thousands on their "toys", whether it is cars, motorbikes or road bikes. It's all to do with their image and snobbery but it provides a living for the retailers of such items.


----------



## BigMeatball (12 Aug 2020)

I've lived in the lake district for a short while. A lot of people in the area work for Sellafield the big nuclear plant, which pays big bucks.

Big salaries combined with a relatively low cost of life in all those wee towns, means there's quite some disposable income in the area. From the few months I've spent there, most of this disposable income is wasted on booze and smokes, but I guess there's still quite a few locals who have more healthy habits and can afford expensive bikes


----------



## Teamfixed (12 Aug 2020)

What's wrong with you lot?
Nobody has mentioned "boutique" yet!


----------



## Domus (12 Aug 2020)

Popped in the other day for a mooch and a coffee. They were both very busy with bike sales, apologised for making me wait. Very high end stuff. I left without a coffee but that was my choice. Very smart premises in an expensive location.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I happened upon the website of Push Cartel which led me to wonder if there are any posher - or more expensive - bike shops.
> 
> Based in Ambleside in the Lake District, they describe themselves as bicycle ateliers.
> 
> ...


Googlle isn't always 100% accurate as Atelier actually means a workshop whether as an artist studio or in a factory.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Googlle isn't always 100% accurate as Atelier actually means a workshop whether as an artist studio or in a factory.


+ 1
As Gavroche said, & with many French words that have been transplanted into English, Atelier doesn't have to have an implied high end/ art connotation. I know of a piano repair shop as an atelier. 

A derailleur in French is a derailleur in English - though, I'm hearing a lot of 'mech' now in place. 

Peloton, bidon and velo are widely used too...maybe there's the historical aspect of bike racing that's being acknowledged, though it's been said that French is no longer the language of the pro peloton (English).


----------



## straas (12 Aug 2020)

Disappointed to see so much inverse snobbery to be honest - I thought this was a fairly inclusive forum.

There's a place for all types of bike shops, and people ride for a lot of different reasons - why shouldn't a high end element be included in this?

You can buy jeans from tesco for £10, or spend infinitely more on designer. They essentially do the same job, but that's not really the point is it?


----------



## bladesman73 (12 Aug 2020)

Lolz. Just seen their website. Tell you what, whilst I understand there is a market for this type of thing it makes me sad that something as egalitarian as cycling is being gentrified to the level that class divisions are created. 7k for a set of wheels? 65 quid for some lube? Those Tacx bottles they are selling at a tenner each are the same ones Mantel sell at less than half the price. Disgusting, and I have a job that would allow me to pay for much of what they sell, however I have more sense to do so. 
Is creating economic class divisions on everything just a UK habit?


----------



## vickster (12 Aug 2020)

bladesman73 said:


> Is creating economic class divisions on everything just a UK habit?


No. There are economic divisions within the population in every country in the world, and in many (Including developed and developing) these are far more extreme than the UK


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> + 1
> As Gavroche said, & with many French words that have been transplanted into English, Atelier doesn't have to have an implied high end/ art connotation. I know of a piano repair shop as an atelier.
> 
> A derailleur in French is a derailleur in English - though, I'm hearing a lot of 'mech' now in place.
> ...


and don't forget lanterne rouge , directeur sportif ( DS) domestique , etape . French terms are still widely used in cycling even if English has taken over in the peloton and in every day world wide. The French language is now inondated with english words when I listen to french people speaking, it really annoys me.


----------



## Domus (12 Aug 2020)

To some paying £7,000 for a bike is obscene but it‘s all relative. To a vast number of people on the planet owning two pairs of shoes is unthinkable. There will be always people with more disposable income and more with nothing at all.


----------



## DRM (12 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> My best bike was this. Sold from a very scruffy workshop, where there was basically a jig for frame building and lots of boxes of tubes, dirty floor etc.


I recall an article in Cyclist magazine about an Italian frame builder who did just that, it was based in what I would call a proper old engineering works, with stocks of tubing, various items of tooling, welding, brazing pipe bending machines etc, you told them which type of frame you wanted, they put you on a jig, took measurements and took details of what you wanted the bike to do, discussed what would work and what wouldn't, what colour paint, what finishing kit, you then cleared off and eagerly anticipated the call to say it's ready, they then got you set up and took you out on a loop in the hills and countryside near the workshop to ensure it was spot on before you took it home, now that is what I call a craftsman built bike, no pretentious twaddle just 1st class service from start to finish.


----------

